# How to Re-Seal Decanter?



## Predicta (Sep 12, 2015)

Need suggestions on how to properly reseal an old decanter that is a glass base, with a polished nickel area.I took it into a shop that separated them to re-plate and polish out the nickel section; which is the neck and the pour spout.They reattached it to the glass base, though it came apart and I am not sure I trust them to do it correctly.How do I cement them together?Thanks!


----------

